# AIB Tracker Cohort



## elacsaplau (17 Apr 2020)

Say, someone belonged to a cohort that wasn't directly covered by the Ombudsman decision.

And further say that there was a court case which seemed to directly correspond with the cohort that you are involved with.

But......the court case was settled on the proverbial steps.

My question is: in what way is AIB obligated to treat all other customers who are in the same cohort as the person who settled "out of court". That is, if there was an Ombudsman decision or a court case which found in favour of an individual, then my understanding is that all those within the same cohort would need to be compensated,

Any guidance appreciated - I'm just trying to understand the requirements on AIB here.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Apr 2020)

This is not clear. 

The Central Bank has told AIB to apply the Ombudsman decision to all impacted customers. 

If one of those customers is not happy with the redress, they will be able to go to the Ombudsman and ask for more.

Or they can go to the High Court.  If the High Court awards that person more , then any other borrower could claim precedent in the High Court.

If it's settled on the steps, it would not be a precedent and would probably be subject to non-disclosure.

Brendan


----------



## elacsaplau (17 Apr 2020)

Brendan,

Not sure what's not clear. I am not asking about the cohort that the Ombudsman as per the first line.

I'm just asking if someone belongs to a different cohort and one person from this cohort took a court case but settled out of court, what are the obligations to AIB to other members of that cohort.

I agree that it's is not a question of precedent. So otherwise put, are we certain that AIB would avoid obligations to "make good" other members of this cohort if it does an out of court settlement. Specifically, has the Central Bank prescribed anything in this regard?


----------

